# St Barts Part 1



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

A brand new home ladies  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

First to post!  

Hi girls. Had my second u/s today. Went okay. Had a lady this time which was nicer but the Dr accidentlly looked in the mirror and saw my wobbly bum when I was changing (I could see him) - embarressing!  

Lining: 8.3mm 
Right: 26, 23, 16 & 16mm = 4 
Left: 28, 17, 15 & 12mm = 4 

So eight good follies in total. I have around 4 more small ones. They have moved my ER date to Tuesday now at 12.15 pm (triggering at 15 mins past midnight on Sunday - better set the alarm I think!). Might give the smaller ones a chance to catch up. 

Nicky - Wont be seeing you there on Wednesday then as ET will now be Thursday. Hope it all goes well though!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi girls, Oh wow we have a new home.... yippeeeeee  
I guess the other one was getting a bit long..... too many pages!

Ky - good news about your follies, I'm happy for you babe, I hope all goes well with the egg collection? How have you been finding the injections? Honestly? Do I really need to be getting myself in a state? Do they hurt? Sorry for all the questions, its just that I'm really scared  
Also another question for you... What happens if you have the nasal spray & after sniffing it you then sneeze, does that mean you have to sniff again? I know it may seem a bit of a silly question, but I was sitting thinking about it the other night  
Anyway hope you are having a good weekend, hope to hear from you soon, take care, nicky xxx

Rachel - thanks for the new home xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Nicky  

Honestly the injections aren't so bad. Ive done 45 in total (last one tonight to trigger). You wont need so many as you will be sniffing. One of the nurses, Angela, said she had never seen a reaction like mine in ovr 9 years of working there so Im sure you wont have a problem. The shots use teeny needles and you will hardly feel them, promise!

Re: sneezing. I did sneeze once or twice but I pinched my nose when I did just in case. They prefer you not to but it does irritate your nose. Dont worry - they will go over this stuff with you on Wednesday.  

It's DH's birthday tomorrow. He is having to work now as he reschduled his days off for ER and ET and they cant really spare him any more. 

I have to come over to E/B in a bit - my mum is taking up my b'maid dress and then we are having dinner with MIL & FIL. 

We had some viewings on the house again yesterday but no bites still. Guess I have plenty else to occupy me at the moment anyway


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Thanks for the info regarding the needles, I do feel a little bit better, I will try so hard not to be a big baby  
I really can't believe my info session is this week   My god how the time has flown!!
Happy Birthday to your DH, Hope he is having a good day?
SO good luck with the EC & ET, I hope everything runs smoothly for you both....
I'm still keeping everything crossed for you, I will say a littler prayer for you both too  
Anyway you keep me posted young lady!! I want to hear all about it, & I will post you after info session, Although you know what its all about....
Take care, chat soon, nicky xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. Thanks for thinking of me today!

All eight follies had an egg in them. I feel pretty sore, bloated and tired so this is just a quick post. Tom's count was around 25 million so we are hopeful some will fertilise.

We will find out around 11am tomorrow morning so fingers crossed until then.

Nicky - Have fun at the meeting tomorrow!

Ky xxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi Barts ladies

I am starting icsi treatment at barts in Aug and it will be our first attempt I was hoping you could tell me about the facilities there and what the staff are like. Also what are the bad bits to expect from the treatment? I have looked into it loads but was woundering if you would mind sharing your experinence. sorry for all the questions   but could use a little advice and reasurrance.

I have also noticed one of you also live in brighton so do I and i have been going to a new support group here which has been fantastic we drink lots of tea eat cake (organic of course) and help each other along but no one in the group is at Barts so any tips would be gratefully recieved.


thanks all and good luck to all of you who are having treatment at the moment  

Frances


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies.....

Ky - wow good news about your follies, I'm really pleased for you  
Let me know how it all goes tomorrow morning, I'm still keeping my fingers & everything else crossed for you Hun xx
I will post tomorrow pm to let you know how the whole session went, & of course when I will be starting  
Good luck babe xx

Frances - welcome to the Bart's chat, I haven't actually started TX yet, but will be next week! I found the staff very nice & helpful, I am up there tomorrow for my information session, to tell me how to use the drugs & collect them too! I am doing IVF, I think its pretty similar to what you are having? So a few weeks of bad mood swings for us Hun    Hope all goes well for you, keep us posted
nicky xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Nicky
good luck for tommorrow hope all goes well  

I have my first appointment 24th of Aug and have been told treatment will start at beginning of next cycle which should be early sept. unless miricle occurs before then.  

thanks for the info on the staff makes me feel more relaxed. this site has been so helpful so glad i found it

talk soon
Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls. Good news! We have FIVE embies!!!!!  

Im so happy. All eight actually fertilised but three were abnormal (they think two sperm entered). They are putting two back tomorrow and if the other three continue to look good they will freeze them.

We were so emotional this morning - DH was convinced it wouldn't work and just looked so happy and relived when I held up my hand during the call to show how many. 
But here we are with five little jelly-blobs sitting in a petri dish in London trying their best to become our babies. God, its so scary and exciting!

We had to tell our families as I can no longer go on my sister's hen weekend on Friday & will be going into cotton-wool mode for a week or so now.  They are going back in tomorrow at 10.30.....  

Frances - I live in Brighton! (Woodingdean actually). Whereabouts are you? The ladies at Barts as soooo nice. Its clean and smart too and although you sometimes have to wait around a bit they have a TV (normally showing This Morning). I really cant fault them.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Ky-G
goodluck for tommorrow I will keep my fingers crossed. You must be so excited.
I am in Patcham and have friends in all areas of brighton in the same situation as us. We meet up every six weeks to laugh, Cry and keep each other sane your more than welcome to join us.


Frances


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls - Just thought I'd drop in quickly to let you know that the session went well    I start sniffing on Monday    I have to go back for baseline scan on the 14th June, so I'm sniffing for about 3 weeks!
Ky- good luck for the egg transfer... Good news on the embies, you must be thrilled?  I am so nervous about starting the sniffing, I know it sounds silly, but I'm worried in case I mess it all up    Did you feel like that? Or is it just me being silly?
Hope to chat soon, take care, nicky xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - yes Im taking it easy LOL - we have a wireless access laptop 

So happy today. All five embies are Grade One! We transferred a 4 cell and a 3 cell today and are able to freeze the other three 

They had to do the transfer twice as the first time one of the embies stayed in the tube (the nurse said that one must be the boy LOL) and when the Dr put it back in again he said ''go in & stay there - for nine months''.

Feel so good about it all. I have two perfect embies in me and three more in the freezer just in case. Life is good. Now the hell of the 2ww.....

Kyla
xxxxx

PS: Nicky - Dont worry about the sniffing. You will get a nasty taste in the back of your throat which lets you know you did it right! Good luck! Not far behind me - would be so cool to be PG together!!!!!!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies, How are we all today?

Ky - I'm so pleased you are feeling good    Its great to hear you have good embies transfered.... I can't wait to get to that stage!!
When I went to the pharmacy to collect my drugs, I only got the synarel as my blood test results were not received from my local hospital    Although they did say that I could get them when I go for my baseline scan, so I hope to god that they get the results by then   (its all a big worry)

Anyway Hun you keep me posted on how you are getting on, & I will probably be posting you a lot for help & advice  
take care, nicky xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Glad to hear you're doing really well. Keeping everything crossed for you!
Nicky - Hope you receive your results soon. Happy sniffing!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - I would give the DGH a ring and hurry them along. Im sure it will be fine but Im a fan of chaisng just to make sure! Not long now!!!!!

Ron - Thanks hon. How you doing? Only about a month to go for you now isnt it?

Ive been in bed the past coupel of days (playing incubator). Gotta love technology that allows me to still surf though


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI

I have my first consultation at Barts on 24 Aug, with hopes that IVF starts beg Sept or Oct.

What's it like there?  I have been at the Nuffield Tun Wells, and am worried about getting back on the NHS rollercoaster again.

From my chat with them, they say that they will start completely again and afresh.

Boniface


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Boniface
wow can you believe it I also have my first appointment at Barts on the 24th of Aug so will see you there in the waiting room no doubt. I've been told to take a good book because the first visit is alot of hanging around.   If you have read this thread you'll realise I am just as apprehensive but the girls here have reasured me no end and said the staff are fantastic so try not to worry.  

we just have to keep playing the waiting game now but time will go so quick hopefuly

talk soon

Frances

ps  Kyla hope things are going well keep those feet up!


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya

I am new here and I also attended my information sessions last weds (18th May). I started sniffing today, it was OK, not as bad as I thought it was going to be.

All the staff at Barts and very nice and friendly, although I have had nothing but problems with them since I have been going there (since last Sept - as have had miscarriage in between time). I am hoping that my probelms are a one off, but something always goes wrong each time I visit or give them a call, so I am hoping that all goes well from here on in.

Be good to chat to anyone.

Good luck to all.

Heidi
xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls, hope you are all well?

Kyla - Hope you are feeling OK? I guess you are anxious to get to the end of the 2ww? Hope to chat with you soon Hun, take care xx

Ronnie - Good to hear from you Hun, how are you doing? When do you have your appointment? I can't remember  
Anyway keep us posted xx

Bonniface - welcome to the Bart's chat, good luck with your appointment in August, the time will fly past, it did for me!

Heidi - I also had my info session at Bart's on the 18th, we were probably sitting near each other? How weird is that? I start sniffing tomorrow (Monday) Well by the time you read this I would have already sniffed for the 1st day... How did the sniffing go for you? Nasty taste? I'm really nervous  I will probably be fine once I have that initial sniff! Hope to chat soon xx

Hope you other girls are all doing well, take care xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky  - Just popped on to say I hope your first sniff went well today


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Noodle

The sniffing was fine, a lot better than I expected. I did have a funny taste in my mouth for a while after, but if you have something to eat it helps. I found milk to be good for that. Had a whopper of a headache today , the first of many!

Where were you sitting at the info session last week. I was at the back on the left with my DH.

Heidi


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies - I hope you are all well??

Kyla - Thanks for that post Hun, everything went OK thanks, the taste was not nice, but I guess you know that one already   Hows things with you? OK I hope? Take care xx

Heidi - I was sitting right at the front on the right hand side with my DH! When are you back up there for your baseline scan? I am back up there on the 14th June. Hope all is going well for you? x

Hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Nicky

Glad your first sniff went well.

I am also back up there on the 14th, 10am.

Heidi


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Frances and others

Thanks for the welcome to the group.

Frances, What a concidence we will be both up there same day.  I have been advised to take a book also, as there is a lot of hanging around and in and out seeing various staff.

I am not too worried about the treatment as this will be my 4th, it's just I have been spoilt before being treated locally and (privately) in Tun Wells, by a friendly small team, that seem like family.

My impression of Barts is that it is going to be like the NHS gynae dept and you are just another number going through the system.

I know they say money talks but from the NHS view it has taken 13 years to get as far as money has got me in 1 year.

I am sure the time will fly it just doesn't seem it at the moment.

Boniface


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Boniface
This is our first attempt at icsi and luckily so far we have not had to wait too long for anything. My DH and I had all of our investigations done privately as my work private health insurance covered the costs then we bounced back to the NHS and have been seen really quickly and from then from point of seeing the consultant in mid april we have been given an appoinment at Barts in AUG so wait only 4 months. I think having private investigations speeded everything up. 
We only get one free go on the NHS from brighton and Hove so we thought we would use this first before paying privately as if you have two privately first brighton and Hove deem you rich enough and you are not allowed any free goes!! discriminatory I think especially as most of us will have to raid piggy banks, take loans borrow from family to do any of this.  
How many goes will you get from your local authority?

Hi Nicky and Heidi hope the sniffing is going ok and not too many side effects, are either of you having any complementary treatment while your doing the drugs? just interested as I have started acupuncture as has my DH as seems to help. Not sure it will but figured what the hell I've tried most things.
Kyla hope the incubation is going well  

sorry to ramble today

Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Frances - I was told I was finally on the NHS list (by Jo at the Royal Sx - did you see her?) after I had already started my stimms! I figured I would stay on the list as we had already paid for this go and then if this one doesnt work I should get my NHS go around Xmas (with an FET in the middle). God I hope this one works though.
Im down to a 1ww tomorrow and Im going out of my mind.  

Added to my stress is the weirdness of the fact that I lost feeling in my big toe yesterday and it still hasnt come back. I cant find any info on it either....


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Appointment with Barts is on 29 June - 5 weeks tomorrow. It's gone round really quickly.  Wonder if anyone who's reading this got an appointment around the same time?

1 more week to go, Kyla..got everything crossed for you!
Nicky, how's the sniffing?
Frances - I thought one of Brighton's criteria for a free NHS go, is that you must not have had 3 tx's?

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all
Kyla cannot help you with the toe thingy sounds a bit odd may be theres a baby sitting on one of your nerves in your back!!! heres hoping. I also saw Jo at the county she was really nice how long did you wait to get on the nhs list?


Welcome to our chat Ronnie you are right about the three tx thinking about it in my mind I just knew you could not have more than two before they withdrew funding. Still seems unfair as i have a friend who lives in Edinburgh and she get three free goes  . Good luck for the 29th let us know how it goes.

talk soon must get back to lazy TV should have gone to the gym but heavy af put me off!! sorry tmi

Frances


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls !!

Kyla - Hey Hun hows thing with you? U resting well I hope? 1ww? Well you try to chill out I can imagine how anxious you feel though, everything crossed for you babe xx

Ronnie - good to hear from you Hun, Have you finished with the decorating? The sniffing is going OK thanks, on day 2 now & no major side effects, only a little nausea & faint headache    , hope to catch up soon xx

Heidi - how you doing?Hows your sniffing going? Any side effects? We have our appointment at 10.20am, so we will more than likely see each other?? xx

Frances - The sniffing is OK, apart from a couple of symptoms like I mentioned in Ronnie's message above. I am not having any other complimentary TX, just sniffing & folic acid tablets. x

take care all hope to chat to you soon xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

Decorating is almost done, thank god. I can't wait to put the curtains back up & get a decent night's kip!
How long do you have to sniff for? Are you still dreading the injections?  Have you still got some of that numbing cream you can use or will you be using one of those gun things I gave blood today & that was bad enough...can't imagine what it's going to feel like having to inject on your thigh! 

Frances - at least we don't have long to wait for NHS tx. I've read on this site that the waiting list for some clinics around the country can be as long as 18 months. We have to wait about 10 weeks for our appointment & that's only because they were understaff for a while at Barts.

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all having a good day today.

Frances - No complimentary treatment for me, hadn't really thought of it before you mentioned it.

Nicky - sniffing is going well, although today I couldn't stop sneezing afterwards for about 5 mins. Trying not to blow my nose for at least half an hour! Had a headache the other day, but yesterday was fine although I am starting to get a bit moody now. I am usually a very patient person, but that seems to have gone right out of the window! I am going swimming this evening so maybe that will help.

Good luck to everyone else and their appointments. We had to wait 18 months to get ours! So you all done really well getting one so quickly. We get one free go with Barking & Havering Health Authority.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heidi - We are paying for our cycle and still have to wait six months from referral to appointment. Glad to hear you arent suffering from too many side effects.

Ronnie - DH & I are DIY demons - last year we did our whole house! Now we are trying to see   but no buyers yet. Its all taken a bit of a back seat anyways with IVF so its not a bad thing. We just fancy somewhere bigger and nearer my family (hoping this works) so they can help out with childcare.

Nicky-Nocky-Noodle- How goes it babe? Sound like you are doing okay with symptoms too. They are mostly meant to subside after a week or so.

Frances- We only became eligible for the NHS list in April (haveing been TTC for three years). We got three goes at IUI on the NHS - which is where we know Jo from - but didnt think we could get IVF as we are too young and are 'unexplained' - luckily the new guidelines kicked in. We checked with Barts who said it was okay to do a private cycle first (expecting the wait to be years on the NHS) and then Jo came back to me a week into sniffing and said it would be more like six months. 

Boniface - 13 years? Wow, that is a really long time to be TTC. How do you stay sane let alone positive?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heidi - Yes, we are very lucky to not have to wait long for NHS.  We were referred following the new rulings in April, but thought it would take months so we decided to go private whilst being on the waiting list.  It was only from talking to the lady at Barts who told me that as the waiting lists for both private & NHS are roughly the same, she put us under NHS! It came as a shock & pleasant surprise when we were told that.

Kyla - how did you have the energy to decorate the whole house last year? We roughly do a room per year & that's an upheaval in itself!!! We really have to pysche ourselves up.  Since we moved into our house 6 years ago, our next door neighbour has re-decorated her living room 4 times!!!!

Nicky - how is it going?

Off to watch the footie..hope they win tonight..!

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening all

DIY sounds grim   will not go back to doing it again we moved to our current house 20 months ago and within 5 months we had gutted it and decorated nearly killed us, turned my dh in to an absolute   will never do it again.
Hope you sniffing twins are doing well   

Kyla, Jo at the county has helped advertise the support group thats just started in Brighton let me know if you ever fancy joining in.
We had hoped to be able to try the IUI but dh's sperm count took a nose dive last year we think due to heavy duty antibiotics he had to have after cutting his foot on a conk shell in the Caribbean. He got an infection that started moving up his leg so they just blasted it and we think that killed off a reasonable count down to only 3 million. Dh was devastated as he was also told he might have variocele at same time. Meant IUI out of question we have started having acupuncture by a guy I work with who was recommended by a friend, he has increased her DH sperm count from nothing to normal so we still live in hope. Oh hows the numb toe thingy?

Heidi complementary treatment definitely worth considering it has helped me keep sane over the last three years and I suppose as I am a homeopath myself I know it all works and if you find the right therapist they are the best support through all of this.

Wow Boniface 13 years I feel for you not sure I could do it, but I do understand wanting something so much that you'll never give up. Here's hoping this will be your lucky moment.

bye for now

Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Frances - Wow, poor DH. Must have been pretty harsh on him. Which acupuncturist do you see? I see Jasmine at the Albion Clinic- just behind the pressure point.

Ronnie - LOL, am I your neighbour?  In five years, we are on our third version of our living room. Its on the market so its online you can have a look if you want: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/viewdetails-6237527.rsp/svr/3003;jsessionid=DF863E3B0718BFDA435E4E68EEA1F1ED?pa_n=10&tr_t=buy


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla
we see Richard Mudie he practices in brighton and Lewes we see him in Lewes as its the same clinic I work at.
He's very good. Hoping for positive results  

Frances


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla
One more quickie where are you thinking of moving to?
Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla

What a lovely house! You'll have no trouble selling it.  Our bathroom has the same blue tiles as your's but only smaller.  I wish our bathroom window is as big.  It looks really light.

How are you feeling today?

Just back from watching the match..I think I've aged about 5 years in 120 minutes..but at least we won!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Thanks! Unfortunately we have been on the market since the beginning of Feb. Its just not a seller-friendly market right now...

Frances - DH & I grew up in Eastbourne and we would like to move back there to be nearer our families for childcare (my sister is a SAHM and has said she would help) plus we can get more for our money.
What do you do?


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI Kyla

First whats a SAHM!! excuse my ignorance if it's something simple.

In answer to your question I do several things firstly I am a homepath recently qualified and setting up a practice, I also work for virgin atlantic I previously flew for nearly five years but am now working on the ground part time at Gatwick so early shifts for me and see patients in the afternoon. Yes that means I was a trolly dolly   but no more! now I run around the airport with a radio sorting out irrate passengers.  generally good fun. stopped two drunk guys and a smelly man flying today. Yes smelly does exclude you from getting on especially if you smelt like the guy today, smell nearly made me sick  .
Homeopathy has become my real love though and i also do Reiki.

What do you do?
hows the wait going? when are you testing?

LOL
Frances


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Movements in properties are sluggish but they seem to be on the move again.  Signs around our area are showing Sold whereas a couple of months ago, they were all For Sale's.  All you need is some good warm weather & people will start looking & buying again.

Frances - Do you live in Brighton?


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Ronnie
yes I live in brighton in patcham actually not hove ha ha!!
fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Really?? So do I!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Thanks, that's what we are hoping.

Frances - I work in a bank. Not very exciting either. Sounds like your day was interesting. Ugh, dont you just hate smelly men?


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie
where abouts in brighton are you?
fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I live in Patcham as well!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all
will chat next week as I am off to my nephew Mackenzie's christening and then to New york for a few days.
Good luck for next week Kyla I will keep fingers crossed  
Keep sniffing girls
talk to you all soon
Frances
Just seen your post Ronnie are you seriously in Patcham? if so coffee might be in order


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Frances
Yes I really live in Patcham!
Have a good trip - New York..you lucky thing!!!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Been busy in the garden.

Frances asked how many NHS tries I got - I'm with East Sussex HA and I get 1.  As far as I know my private goes don't discount me.  I so hope not.

As for how long I have waited for this Aug date is complicated.  I saw a Gynae Reg at Pembury (Tun Wells) Hosp May 2004, and she confirmed IVF was still my last option, and I was eligible for a NHS go.  She said she would refer me to Guys, the wait was a year.  So in the meantime I went private, she said that wasn't a problem.

Early in 2005 I panicking that my private money was running out and had no success, I remembered what the NHS Reg. had said.  I hadn't heard anything ie; a letter to say you are on the list.  So I checked the Guys website where it says there is no wait, they send you an application form, if you are eligible they give you a start date.  Thinking this had gone astray in the post etc.

I phoned Pembury, Gynae sec tells me my name is on a list on her desk, because the Guys contract is up for renewal and there is hope that Tun Wells Nuffield will get it.  Great I am thinking, that is where I want to go, as have been having previous treatment there.  She advises me to wait.

After awhile, I phone again, she tells me Nuffield didn't win contract it went to Chaucer Canterbury.  But contract doesn't start until Oct 2005.

I ring Chaucer, they don't have my name on the list - so I explained my situation - age is not on my side etc.  She said they can apply for special funding for urgent cases, so they will do this, they just need my notes and a referral letter from Pembury.

I ring Pembury to get these.  Sec tells me, didn't you know you where referred to St Barts in Mar.  Should hear from them soon.  I queried why Barts, apparently they have the Sussex contract and I was never going to Guys etc because that is the Kent contract.  So I so hope Gynae Reg wasn't wrong about private tries like she was about hospital.

As for being patient, well the time has just passed by really, I have spent a lot of time on waiting lists, tooing and froing the NHS - the above is a good example of the reason for delays.

When I first started I spent about a year all in on clomid at various strengths and doses, because it works for X%.  When it didn't for me they done a Lap only to discover my tubes were damaged and it wouldn't have worked anyway.

It is only been in the last year, partly thanks to this site, that I have become more aware of other conditions and avenues, and the fact that you have to do the groundwork yourself, investigate causes etc, and fight.

Unfortunately, I have spent far too long relying on the NHS for the answer and assuming that my number will come up etc.  Admittedly the NHS do do excellent work, but it seems only if you fit the budget or the textbook symptoms.

As for sanity, don't take this wrongly but I think the answer is to fill your life and get on with other things, sort of assume it won't happen - because when it does then you can be happy.

To keep me busy, I am a Sarah Beeny protege, so my poor DH puts up with us keeping moving so I can makeover the house and garden, then I'm bored, nothing more to do, so we go again.  The house was for sale earlier this year, but didn't work out, so I am now busy planning an extension.

Currently investigating immune probs.  I have tested pos for NK cells, now must try GP for sticky blood as I also get daily heads/migraine which can be a symptom.

When the election was looming my friend suggested I put myself forward to a party as one of those pawns, like that lady with the damaged shoulder did.

Hope you are all well.

Boniface


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls, hows things going??

Ky - hey girlie, how are you feeling? What date is it you are testing Hun? I can't believe this Bart's list is getting longer & longer! I can't keep up with everyone   xxx

Ronnie - hey hows things for you? Got any plans for the weekend? The sniffing is going well, no side effects just yet    But I won't speak too soon ay? xx

Heidi - how you doing with the sniffing mate? I had to do both up 1 nostril this morning as the other one was a bit blocked    But apart from that all is going well! xxx

Hi Boniface hows things with you? Sorry I don't know much about you, but going on your last post sounds like you have had a long history of problems  
I know the feeling, it seem to be one thing after another    Never mind, past the worst of it now I hope, just look forward to the future xx

Take care girlie's, If I've missed anyone I'm so sorry, hope everyone is OK
lots of love nicky-nacky-noodle xxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Nicky

Sniffing is going OK. I had a blocked nose the other day and god was it sore after sniffing, that one really made my eyes water. I was out for meal tonight and had to take my medicine with me and sniff in the loos. People must have wondered what  I was doing hearing 2 loud sniffs coming from the cubicle. I had to take it with me though as we left early and were not back till late.

Hope all you other girls are OK and all enjoying the weekend.
Love Heidi
xx


----------



## JB (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi ladies,

It's been a long time since I have been in FF chat room.  In fact I think the last time was around October last year on the IUI section.  Things have moved on for us a little since then.  We have had 3 failed IUI's and last week we were referred to St Bart's for IVF.

We was told by our consultant that the waiting list was 1-2 years (which we are devistated about) and I wondered if any of you had to actually wait this long for IVF on the NHS?

Our consultant also told us that if we wanted to go private in the meantime, we automatically give up our right to our 1 free go on the NHS.

Maybe it's me feeling a bit emotional (and slightly bitter!) but can this be true?  Has anyone else been told the same thing?

I have not quite read through all of the pages yet (it's a fair it of reading to catch up), but I will get through them and in the meantime, I wish all of you girls the best of luck.

Looking forward to chatting with all of you.

JB


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

JB it depends on your health care trust. A few of us here are in Brighton and we get one free go on the NHS if you have been TTC for 3+ years and dont have kids already.
The Brighton wait list is around 6 months though, its down to the PCT not the clinic Im afraid.

Im already doing IVF there privately but can still get my free go in six months time if this one hasnt worked.

I would give your gyn a ring and see what the story is. Where abouts are you?

Kyla


----------



## JB (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Kyla,

THanks for the info.  I'm in Basildon and have been under Mr Haloob since Jan 04.  Have been TTC since May 01.  All tets show that we have unexplained infertility!  Mr Haloob told us the other day we were just unlucky!  

Isn't this "Pay for Private, loose NHS Funding" thing crazy?  Surely it would be better for them if they allowed people to try private first, it could potentially save them money....

Does anyone know if there is anyone I can contact to double check this?

I don't know if I can wait 1-2 years before I even start trying, so we may go Private anyway, I was thinking of going to the the Open Day at Holly House in Buckhurst Hill.  Acording to the new HFEA report it has quite good success rates.

I tried to catch up with all the other posts last night but the serve was taken off line to be backed up, so I am still readig.  Will catch up with all you other ladies as soon as I have finished my light reading!

JB


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi JB

Have you tried phoning Barts?  They should have all the criteria for each healthcare trust.

Goodluck

Ronnie


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

I feel really lousy today. Have been feeling sick most of the day. I only had some bread and butter for lunch. Also got AF today, thought it might be delayed a while as I am sniffing but no such luck. Does anyone know if next month it will be later? Surely the drugs will affect it. If next month it arrives on time it will be right at the time of last baseline scan. Surely this is not right?

Hope you've all had a better day than me. 

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, best to come straight out with it - BFN. IVF did not work for us this time round.      

Last night we pretty much knew anyway but this morning confirmed it - not even a hint of a line. We are doing okay, I guess - helps to know we have three snow-babies waiting for us. We have to wait three months but I'm hoping that will fly past.

Kyla
xxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla
I'm thinking of you I know its hard but figured you would like a hug so here's a big one  for each of you         . Keep being positive and three months will fly by, puts you back at barts in Aug with Boniface and I. 

LOL
Frances


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I've been thinking about you this week & praying for some good news. Like Frances said, before you know it, you'll be back at barts. 

Got any more viewers lined up for this weekend?

Frances - how was New York? 

Ronnie


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

HI all

Kyla, am realy sorry to hear your BFN, take it easy and get yourself back on track  .

How is everyone else doing? I went for b/l on tues, unfortunately blood test showed hormone level too high, so have to back on the 7th for another b/l and blood test hoefully it will have come down by then (was 200 on tues, normal is 150 or lower).  Really itching to get started am very impatient.

Mel xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all
Ronnie New York was fantastic as ever. It has become one of my favourite cities I have spent alot of time there over the years. we went to see "The Producers" on Broadway and we all got excited especially the men in our group at seeing Michael Owen and getting his autograph, us ladies were kept entertained by Denzel Washington who was playing at the theatre next to our appartment so we spent time gazing at him from our 7th floor window  
The only down side was coming home to find my electricity had tripped off while we were away and I have lost a whole fridge freezer full of food   and my cats who abviously missed us had left me a welcome home gift of dead mangled birdy on dining room floor, but thank god for wooden floors as that was better than the white rug in the lounge  
How is everyone else doing? hope the sniffing is still ok
Kyla hope your feeling ok today
talk soon

Frances XXX


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Kyla

I am so sorry to hear your news. Take it easy over the weekend and try and pamper yourself, it always helps.

Best wishes

Heidi


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies - how are we all doing?

Kyla - I am so sorry babe to hear your bad news  
& I had everything crossed for you as-well! Thats really unfortunate sweetie, how are you both feeling/coping? Keep your chin up Hun, sending you lots of hugs & kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you other girls are doing ok?

Heidi - Hows the sniffing going? I am starting to get hot cheeks now, & slight headaches   what about you?

Ronnie, pancake, bonniface, & anyone I have missed, hi & hope all are well
xxxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Nicky

Sniffing is going well, although I am also getting the hot flushes now. I have had the headaches more or less since I started, and I have also come out in some really awful spots! I also feel really tired all the time.

Just over a week till our first BL scan, I am not sure whether DH is coming as he works a 2 hr drive away, so I might come on my own or bring my mum.

Hope the hot flushes and headaches aren't getting you down too much.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all OK.

Heidi


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Feeling icky today - got a cold.  

Flopping out watching movies and noticed something interesting. Have you seen Bridget Jones: The Edge Of Reason? The scene where she goes to see Mark at the law offices and she arrives at the archway and gets soaked by a passing bus? That's Barts! Its the entrance we go through all the time! Of course it then segue's to somewhere else for the internal shots but I hadnt noticed that before! DH pointed it out and he isnt normally so observant


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all
kyla weird I was also slobbing on sofa watching bridget jones, as i have not yet been up to barts I didn,t recognise the entrance but will look out for it when i go.
frances


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla how are you feeling? Any news on the house front?
Frances - when is your appointment at Bart's? Our's is on the 29 June.
Nicky - how's it going? Have you finished sniffing yet? 
Hi to everyone else!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI Ronnie
our appointment is on the 24th of august so a little longer to wait for us. In the mean time we have both been having acupunture to help maximise our chances at making this work. The acupunturist we are using has been recommended to us as he helped return a friends dh sperm count from next to nothing back to normal they have still not concieved though as she also has problems with pcos. we are hoping that we can improve my dh's sperm count and morphology level too. So far it seems to be having a positive effect as dh's sex drive gone through the roof!!!     ( I know tmi but who am I to complain) this has been a welcome change as all this ttc does take its toll.
Still we live in hope that a miricle will occur.
hope all you others are doing well talk soon 
Frances XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - how are you all?

We had our follow-up appointment through this week: 5th July. Not too bad really. Less than a month. Still no news on our IVF funding though.....


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Bump


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

omg wow how come

I am sooooo pleased for you  

Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the follow up is just to chat about our next cycle - not to actually start it 
Pretty good though I thought.

Still waiting to hear from Brighton about our NHS go - getting impatient now. Come on Jo!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

I remember when Sussex County were still umming & aahing about this freebie NHS lark, I kept having to phone Jo every other week or so for updates & whether or not we qualified.  It maybe worth giving her a call to remind them that you're still around! It took a few days for secretary to type the letter up & sent to Barts. Also at Barts they only sort out letters once a week so I had to phone at a specific day to check whether they had received the letter..it was all sooooo frustrating!

Good luck & fingers crossed

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

I'm a new girl - can I join??

I go to Barts on Wednesday for my first appt.  It's all happened quite quickly really as I called Barts and asked to go on the cancellation list and hey presto here I am going on Wednesday, it's only been around 3 months in all.  Feeling excited and pleased something is happening but the nerves and apprehension are kicking in.  It's the first round for us so it's all of the unknown, etc.  

I know I'll find out on Wednesday but how long does the whole thing last, I'm assuming around 6 weeks.  2 weeks down-reg, 2 weeks stimm and then 2ww but am I being clueless??

Also, is there any questions I should be armed with when I go and will they teach me about the drugs and needles and things then?

Thanks everso!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi LC1502

Of course you can join in - welcome to FF!

Unfortunately, our appointment isn't until the 29th June so I won't be able to answer your questions.  Perhaps the others will be able to help.

I know what you mean about the mixed emotions..we've been hanging on ttc naturally for about 4 years with a myomectomy in between.  As our appointment approaches, we're excited that something is finally being done to lend us a helping hand but really nervous as reality is setting in with lots of 'what ifs...' 

We may even bump into each other in Barts!

Take care & speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls - "sorry its been a while since I last posted"

I went for my 1st baseline scan today & it wasn't too bad, they found a small cyst on my left ovary but that didn't supprise me one bit   It also showed a bit of PCO on the ovaries. I am starting my 1st injection tonight   I'm very scared as I don't like needles one bit, but hey we have to do, what we have to do!! I am off around my mum's at 8pm for the torture   (bless her, she is going to hate putting me through this, knowing how much I hate the damn things) I will let you know how it all goes later.

Hope you are all doing OK?
Heidi - nice to finally meet you today. I hope it all went OK for you? chat soon xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hi Babe, was worried you didnt love us anymore (joke). How nice you got to meet Heidi in person! I ended up seeing the same girl called Anna at all my appointments but only got chatting on the last one. Nice to smile at someone though, you know?
Good luck having the jab tonight. So is your mum gonna do them all?

Frances- Just went back and I think you thought 'bump' meant something else!   I was bumping up the page as we had slipped right down the listings.

Ronnie - I just left another message for Jo - hopefully Im not annoying her too much but as you had to do it too, Im sure she must be used to it. Only two weeks to your appointment now! Are you getting excited?

LC1502 - Did your Dr refer you or did Barts let you on without a letter? Just curious... Good news on jumping that queue though - Ive just done my first IVF cycle (sadly BFN) and the whole thing took around 7.5 weeks: 3 weeks down reg, 2 weeks stims and then 2.5 week-wait (due to prog and odd BFP on day of AF)... Anyways, once you start it races by that I can tell you.

DH told me today another gf of ours if PG now - makes two in as many months. Got really frustrated with the whole unfairness of it all. Not that I think my gf's wont make good parents but Im so tired of waiting. I guess the BFN has knocked my confidence back a little.


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all OK.

LC1502 - Welcome to this post. I was also at Barts yesterday as I had my first BSL. So far I am on schedule for EC in 2 weeks time and have been DR for 4 weeks now, so if it all goes OK it should be about 4 weeks till I know one way or the other. How did you get on yesterday?

Nicky - It was good to meet you yesterday, you were still in having your scan when I left. Hope your first injection went OK and you didn't find it too bad. I had my first injection with the nurse yesterday, thought it was going to hurt, but it didn't. Did your Mum get on with it OK? Are you back there on the 22nd?

Heidi
xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all
hope your all well 
welcome lc1502 
My life is so chaotic and busy at the moment not sure if I am coming or going but at least it keeps my mind of the obvious.
Jumping the Q at Barts sounded interesting but when I actuall thought about it more I want to keep to the 24th of Aug as don't think I am quite ready mentally for all the treatment but I am getting there.
Kyla hope your feeling ok about BFN I know its hard but at least you have your next appointment and know things are still moving in the right direction. You did catch me out with the bump thing, I didn't know you could do that!!
Hope your well Ronnie whats happening with you at the mo
Talk soon
Frances


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you're all OK.

Nicky - how were the jabs?  Did you use your numbing cream?  Hope it wasn't too bad!

Kyla - Has Jo called you back?  I'm sure she's used to people phoning them all the time. Both her & Amanda are both lovely. Less than 2 weeks till our appointment.  I'm excited & scared at the same time.  When I had a scan in Feb 05, they found another fibroid (had myomectomy in 2003).  Hope it hasn't grown so much that I won't be able to have IVF.  We're going on holiday the day after so it's a double excitement! By the way, have you been bridesmaid yet?  If so, how did it go?  Bet you looked lovely in your dress!!!

Frances - things are finally calming down, thanks.  Bedroom done & it looks lovely!! How's things with you?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks making me feel welcome girls.

I was refered to Barts by my gynae.  I had a lap done in December and they found I had clubbed tubes.  The removed the end of one and they're both open but I don't have the frilly bits (can never remember the name). 

It was a good day yesterday, I found them all lovely which was a relief and the hospital was nice.  I did wonder if any of you would be there yesterday so its quite nice to hear you were Pancake.  

I have to go back on day 2 for blood tests as I messed them up before sometime next week.  Bit of a trek but my fault then its the info day and time for the drugs.  DH SA was good and my scan was ok, they found something on my right ovary but weren't too worried, said it looked like an imploded follicle - nice!

I feel a little more relaxed about it all now though and just want to get going.

Another question do you know if you can get the autoinject pen from them or is it just needles? 

x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi LC1502 - You can get auto-pens from them I think. I never use them but I have a spare somewhere if you need one from my IUI cycles (never used).

Ronnie - The wedding is next Friday (and Im not sure how I will look in the dress - need to head to M & S and get some suck-it-in undies ).
My appointment is only 19 days away so pretty close too!
I called Jo yesterday and she said Mrs MontG sent off another letter getting me on the NHS list this week so I will give Barts a week to sort out where it should go then phone them and chase but Im pretty sure we will be on the list soon. Apparently the wait time is only 4-6 months so if the FET doesnt work we could be ready for an NHS IVF cycle around 3-4 months later which would be great timing.

Frances - 24th August is only 2 months away really = not long at all. I know what you mean about being ready though. I thought I was prepared and then when it all started it still didnt feel real.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ky-G that's lovely of you to offer - I may take you up on that if need be.  Thank you so much, I just don't like the thought of the needle.  

I know what you all mean about being ready, it's definitely not hit me yet.  I just keep thinking this can't be happening to us, we're a nice couple and don't deserve this but then I guess we all feel like that at times.  I'm trying to just look at it as a practice run to see how I react to the drugs so that I don't put too much pressure on myself.  Still a scary thought though and I was hoping for a last minute reprieve but it looks as though AF will get me tomorrow.  Oh well at least it'll mean not long to go...


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all
having another S**T day AF reared it's ugly head   two days late never had that  before and as you can imagine freaked us both a bit. I still live in hope it will happen naturally but it seems its not meant to be.
Talked with DH about going on the cancellation list to see if we can speed things up but we have both agreed that we need the next few months to get our heads around things.

LC1502 good luck with everything and don't worry about the jabs they are not as bad as you think get your self some arnica cream and rub on injection site it helps loads and you won't get any bruising.

Heidi, Nikki good luck over the next couple of weeks will be thinking of you.

bye all
sorry to sound so down just a bit hormonal will have sob on DH and will feel better

Fran


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies - How are we all tonight?

Ky - How you doing sweetie? Hope you are feeling OK babe xx

Heidi - How did the injection go? Mine wasn't too bad, or should I say not as bad as I was expecting   But you know sometimes I don't feel much as the needle goes in, but the last couple of jabs I have felt it sting quite a lot   Have you experienced this? Is it normal? On my scan they found a cyst, nothing too bad though & also a showing of PCO so I am back up there on Monday for blood tests to make sure I'm not over stimming! Hope to chat soon xx

Ronnie - hows things going? Are you enjoying this wonderful weather we are having?

Frances - How are you? Whats been happening? Any news? Sorry I haven't been reading back on all the posts, so I need to do some catching up  

ic1502 - Hi & welcome to the Bart's chat, you'll have to remind me of what's been going on with you? As I said to Frances I need to catch up on all the posts.. I hope you are doing OK, look forward to chatting with you xx

If I've missed anyone my sincere apologies, hope to chat to you all soon, take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls on this lovely sunny Sunday

Nicky - The injections are going well, I don't feel any pain, just what feels like a bruise for about an hour after.  I am back up there again on Weds for my 2nd scan. I have a got a bit of hayfever at the moment and it is causing a real problem with the sniffing - all I want to do is sneeze! Hopefully your cyst is from the drugs I am sure it will all be OK, let me know how you get one. Good luck for tomorrow, hope it is all OK.

Unfortunately my DH's grandfather passed away yesterday and the funeral is looking like it is going to be the week of my EC and transfer. So we have now had to tell DH's family so they don't arrange it for then. I didn't really want a load of people knowing, because they always ask how it's going and sometimes you really don't want to talk about it, but now they know! and I know I am going to get a lot of questions from his sister asking why I didn't tell her - oh what a pain. Sorry, just needed to get that off my chest, hope I haven't bored you all too much.

Well I am going to have a nice sit out is the glorious weather.

Have a lovely day.

Heidi
xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi all

I'm still here hanging on.  Been keeping myself busy in the garden.  Going away for a few days later this week.  But time does seem to crawl at the moment.

Also seemed strange when AF arrived the other day and no need to panic rushing to make that call and off for base scan, setting up injection kit routine etc.

Also been busy having some immune blood tests done to see if they revealed any hidden secrets and results.  One has come back that I have high NK cells so need to take extra drugs and injections during my treatment, awaiting result for sticky blood.  Will be interesting to see what Barts make of this.  I have read that NK cells results are controversial and the NHS certainly doubt them.

I phoned Barts to find out when would IVF actually start, because whilst I understood the 24th was just routine tests, interview etc.  I didn't want to get my hopes up that when AF arrived I was off.  They said they have no waiting list for IVF and you can start once the consultant is happy that all tests and results are sorted depending when AF is due. For me it looks like AF date will be close to the 24th, so in which case the consultant will suggest waiting for the next AF - I calculate October!!!!!!.

I also thought maybe we could rush things through as I have had lots of tests and if I take my previous IVF notes.  But it seems that they will like to start afresh.  Which I guess is a good thing because some test may have been missed before and at least they will be working with the latest results.

Keep enjoying the sun.

Boniface


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Boniface and co
sounds like i am in same position for aug 24th as AF will be due beggining of sept so if all test results are not back means oct for me too. I am hoping 10 days is enough from initial consult to starting because I didn,t want to wait till oct.

sorry about the tone of last post was extremely pre menstrual and a little no a lot evil    
felt bear with sore head boobs back etc!!!!
feel much more normal now and have stopped being clumsy and walking into wall and trapping fingers in doors and tripping over my own feet.
please tell me some of you get really clumsy with pmt too otherwise i just sound odd again  

Heidi sorry to hear of your loss will be thinking of you and your DH XXXX

Ronnie the fertility group i meet with in brighton is tom night (tue) if you feel like joining us all very informal only about 8 of us and i have found it really helps keeping me from focusing on this stuff all the time. plus we drink too much coffee eat cake and put world to rights.
let me know

ta ta for now

Frances


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi All

well today is officially day 1 so in 3 weeks it all starts, I have my info session on the 6th July.  Thanks for the arnica cream tip I'll be getting some of that - FEW.  

Noodle - not really too much to catch up on with me really.  I was referred earlier this year as I have clubbed tubes.  I've managed to get an appointment really quickly so I'm dead chuffed I asked to go on the cancellation list and was lucky an appointment came up.  

Saying that though it hit me on Saturday and I had a bit of an emotional breakdown for a few hours.  We'd been at my 5 year old nephews birthday party with 30 kids and my DH was running the games, they all loved him and I was so proud and thinking what a great dad he will be. Then it hit that maybe he'll never have the chance and all of the horrible negative thoughts came flooding in.  Anyway I guess it's good it hit me (probably a touch of PMT in there too), I feel like I've got it all out and I'm feeling much more positive now.

Bring it on!!! 

Hope you are all doing ok - so where are you all at?
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Frances

Thanks for the invite - sorry for the delay in replying but I've only just got back from a business trip! How often do you have the meetings?  Is it at someone's house?
You're not odd..I'm very clumsy the week leading up to my AF - I'm forever walking into doors, falling over & generally bruising myself. I just tell people that my DH hits me!!!!!! (he wouldn't hurt a fly so no one believes me anyway!!) Anyway, I'm glad you're feeling better.  I hate PMT cos it turns you into your evil twin & there's nothing you can do about it!

LC - Good luck with the info session (it's my birthday that day!!) & your tx.  Fingers crossed.

Nicky - how are you doing, matey? How are the jabs? How many visits have you made to Bart's so far?  My DH asked me how many times we'll be going during tx as his work need to know - I had no idea so couldn't tell him!

Kyla - any luck with Bart's yet? Good luck with the wedding on Friday - I'm sure you'll look great!!

Speak to you all soon

Ronnie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way girls 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31813.new.html#new


----------

